# Rave Driver GRID lässt sich nicht mehr Deutsch einstellen



## Maximax (5. Februar 2009)

*Rave Driver GRID lässt sich nicht mehr Deutsch einstellen*

Hallo ich habe mir vor ner ganzen Weile Race Drive GRID auf Steam bestellt.
passte auch alles echt super, nur jetzt lässt sich das Spiel ums verrecken nicht mehr auf Deutsch einstellen. Normalerweise stellt man seine Steam Games ja in den Eigenschaften unter Sprache um doch diesen Reiter hat GRID gar nicht und eine In-Game-Option gibt es auch nicht. Steam selber ist auf Deutsch eingestellt.
Kann jemand helfen


----------



## Maximax (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rave Driver GRID lässt sich nicht mehr Deutsch einstellen*

Nachtrag: Ich habe es auch schon neuinstalliert!


----------



## Demcy (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rave Driver GRID lässt sich nicht mehr Deutsch einstellen*

Hallo... erstmal vorweg Doppelposts sind böse ! 
Benutze doch den "ändern"-Button unten rechts in deinem Post neben "zitieren"...

Nun zum Problem :

GRID auf Deutsch stellen:

Datei mit folgendem Inhalt erstellen und als grid-ger.reg (oder anderer Name, *.reg) speichern. Der Pfad, wo GRID installiert ist, muss angepasst werden (die Zeichen \\ beachten).
Ebenso muss die Patch-Version auf die tatsächlich installierte Version geändert werden (also bei Patch 1.1 die letzte Zeile löschen, etc.)...

Code:

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Codemasters\GRID]
"PATH_APPLICATION"="E:\\GRID"
"LANGUAGE"="ger"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Codemasters\GRID\1.00.0000]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Codemasters\GRID\1.10.0000]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Codemasters\GRID\1.20.0000]


----------



## Maximax (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rave Driver GRID lässt sich nicht mehr Deutsch einstellen*

bringt leider nichts
kann man nicht irgendwelche komandozeilen parameter angeben um die sprache zu erzwingen weis da jemand was?
nochmal das spiel ist durch steam installiert und wird auch duch jenes gestartet es gab übrigens auch keine grid einträge in hkey_local_machine\software


----------



## CyrussM (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rave Driver GRID lässt sich nicht mehr Deutsch einstellen*

ups fehler ^^


----------



## Aaren (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rave Driver GRID lässt sich nicht mehr Deutsch einstellen*

Ist das ganze denn so schlimm ? Ich meine ein Rennspiel in dem eh kaum Text vorkommt, kann man doch auch mal auf Englisch zocken


----------



## tuner-andy (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rave Driver GRID lässt sich nicht mehr Deutsch einstellen*

Wieso kaufst du dir das auch bei Steam und nicht im Laden?


----------

